# Issues with an Imola Red M3?



## tmc (Oct 23, 2003)

I own a TiAg 330CiC right now, but I can't get owning a cab M3 out of my mind.

As much as I wish it weren't so, the most attractive color by far for me is Imola Red.

Ok it isn't stealth, that's for sure. Before I begin a search, what are the issues with owning a car this color?

Thanks
tmc


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no issues


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

People will stop you on the street to admire your car... Go for an Imola Red coupe instead. You can find one at Hendrick BMW in Charlotte. Ask for Chris...  :eeps:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Imola Red? You better get used to seeing this in your rearview!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Avoid driving around Pamplona !


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Cool color, I agree that you may attract some unwanted attention but other than that????????????


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

If I could get an M3, I would get a coupe in imola red with leather/cloth seats and a 6 speed :guitar:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

tmc said:


> I own a TiAg 330CiC right now, but I can't get owning a cab M3 out of my mind.
> 
> As much as I wish it weren't so, the most attractive color by far for me is Imola Red.
> 
> ...


It's a cop magnet. Believe me, I know. Would I do it again ? Yep :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> Imola Red? You better get used to seeing this in your rearview!


Respect mah athoritah!


----------



## tmc (Oct 23, 2003)

What about insurance costs (er, beyond the extra tickets you'll get)? E.g., GEICO asks about the color of your car when they go to insure it....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tmc said:


> I own a TiAg 330CiC right now, but I can't get owning a cab M3 out of my mind.
> 
> As much as I wish it weren't so, the most attractive color by far for me is Imola Red.
> 
> ...


If you want an Imola Red cab, and would like SMG, we have a killer car for you up here. Our management is dying to get rid of the car (read: we've had it for a while), so at this point they'll likely make any reasonable deal to move the car.

(sorry Chris )


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Despite what people keep saying, the car is NOT a cop magnet. Unless you are driving like an idiot  

The Imola Red color is a bit darker than the bright orange red, and it's really cool because it's fairly bright during bright sunlight, but turns more deep when in the shade, etc. It is by far the best red I've owned. I would never get the other reds BMW offers tho. Too much orange for me. But that's my opinion, YMMV. 

Oh. One other thing — I like the red because it's not that common. People are too afraid to get it. Fine by me! But to me it makes the car stand out a bit more. I get people craning their neck all the time. Heck even a guy in an M5 was giving me a very enthusiastic thumbs up from 3 lanes over the other week. That was pretty cool. :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Ed said:


> Heck even a guy in an M5 was giving me a very enthusiastic thumbs up from 3 lanes over the other week. That was pretty cool. :bigpimp:


yeah, but that was for the :bling: wheels


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

No issues at all - except I don't like red. :dunno:


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

No issues with Imola red over the past year, and mine is red inside and out.  

I will say that as soon as I got the personalized plate, I noticed a significant increase in unwanted attention. It seems the plate instantly pisses people off somehow. It's a benign plate (IMOLA M) but I suppose there's a connotation/stereotype with a personalized plate, and it provokes other drivers.

That's been a much bigger issue than the color of the car. It's enough that I've considered going back to a regular plate.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

tmc said:


> I own a TiAg 330CiC right now, but I can't get owning a cab M3 out of my mind.
> 
> As much as I wish it weren't so, the most attractive color by far for me is Imola Red.
> 
> ...


People are always concerned about owning a red car because of theory you will stand out and attract unwanted attention. The only time I have ever been stopped with out a reason was when I owned my black WV Corrado. I was followed for several miles by a Florida state trooper (no lights/sirens), finally stopped, and asked for all my paperwork. After several minutes the state trooper told me he had stopped the "wrong" car. :dunno: 

After owning a Bright Red car, the Imola Red seem to me subdued.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

It attracts too much attention, but then agian people see you coming in the mirror.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Imola Red sucks!!! People will stare at you (or the car atleast) ALL the time! 










Jeff


----------



## m3fanatic79 (Nov 17, 2003)

My local hookup called me with 2 available, one used, one new, both crazy good deals. Both are red SMG, but I too fear the "extra attention" of switching from Laguna blue to Imola!


----------



## /\/\ (Oct 23, 2003)

m3fanatic79 said:


> My local hookup called me with 2 available, one used, one new, both crazy good deals. Both are red SMG, but I too fear the "extra attention" of switching from Laguna blue to Imola!


m3fanatic79,

Can you forward me the contact info?

[email protected]

Many thanks,

/\/\


----------

